

Ask HN: Hone your AI skills by solving challenges. Interested to participate? - rvivek

I'm one of the founders of HackerRank and we're building a platform to&#60;p&#62;Currently, I'm going through various courses in Udacity/Coursera/edx, etc. and putting up challenges based on that (Tic-tac-toe to code min-max algorithm, etc.)&#60;p&#62;However, it's very unstructured and we're randomly adding games/challenges. If this is done in a structured way, it could very well build an engaged community of problem solvers interested in AI.&#60;p&#62;If any of you would be interested in helping me with the structure of the content or contributing/creating challenges, would love to chat.
======
jpdevereaux
Your post formatting is a little iffy. But I'll bite.

I've played on HackerRank a bit and one thing that held me back from solving
some of the challenges was not knowing what I needed to know. If you're going
through various courses to come up with the questions, why not link back to
those courses so we can learn and then try our hand?

~~~
rvivek
Thanks jpdevereaux. That's the plan we've as well. To link back materials that
I think will help in answering.

~~~
jpdevereaux
Sounds great. Maybe a general "suggested resources" section for a given level
or challenge. Or perhaps you don't need to point to specific resources, but
mention the concepts involved, such as minimax for Tic Tac Toe.

Here's another idea that might help noobs such as myself: have a "tutorial
level" or something to that effect, which guides new players through
challenges by teaching them the concepts along the way. That'd encourage more
people to get involved (you might be scaring some away with how challenging
the very first challenges are) and also give people a sense of how to continue
with the rest of the levels.

